# How Does a British Town become a City?



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, what requirments does a British Town need to become a city?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The old definition was to be a "Cathedral City", therefore posessing an Anglican Cathedral. The smallest of this sort of city in Britain is Wells (pop. 10,000)!

Not sure what the modern requirement is!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Technically granted by the Queen, although I guess it's more scientific than her sitting with a red pen and a map of the UK... every few years a town is judged to have grown enough to become a city and is granted that status following applications and a competition. The last were Wolverhampton and Brighton & Hove to mark the millennium follwed by Preston and Newport in 2002 for the Golden Jubilee.

Incidentally, I believe technically the smallest cathedral city in Britain is St David's in Pembrokeshire (1,797 inhabitants), significantly smaller than Wells... although its status was only restored in 1994.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Why was a simialr thread closed and now this?

' When a town becoming city in ur country? '
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645280


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes it was. Dunno who locked it...


----------

